# Noble Foundation's Plant Image Gallery



## Steve (May 9, 2002)

This link definitely needs to be in this forum:

Noble Foundation's Plant Image Gallery


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

neat site thanks for posting!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for posting it, Steve.

Angie


----------



## healing herbals (May 20, 2003)

Steve said:


> This link definitely needs to be in this forum:
> 
> Noble Foundation's Plant Image Gallery


And where did you find out about Nobles, Steve? On a search ? They are wonderful and are helping to conserve a lot of our native lands


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I work for the USDA ARS Plant Introduction and Testing station in Washington state, we house cool season grasses, beans, and peas. We are basically a genetic seed bank for all seed collected from all over the world. We receive a lot of seed from the Noble Foundation to store and increase in our program.


Thanks for the link.

BobG


----------

